# Kramer Damascus Kiritsuke on Ebay



## Von blewitt (Sep 25, 2014)

There is a nice looking Kramer Damascus Kiritsuke on ebay at the moment, too rich for me but its a nice looking knife.


----------



## chefcomesback (Sep 25, 2014)

Can't find from my e bay over the phone , are you allowed to give the link?


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Von blewitt (Sep 25, 2014)

Can't post links for auctions 
If you are on .au you may need to change the search to world wide.
Search "original custom knife from Bob Kramer"


----------



## Von blewitt (Sep 25, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JMJones (Sep 25, 2014)

His knives are crazy expensive through his auctions but it does not seem to extend to the secondary market. I know Salty did well but most I have noticed seem to flounder, of course I have not seen every single auction either.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Sep 25, 2014)

"The ultimate kiritsuke", lmao.

Why anyone would ever entertain this instead of an offering from a top Japanese smith who specialises in this style of knife, at a fraction of the cost is simply beyond me.


----------



## 99Limited (Sep 25, 2014)

Some of Kramer's knives are just drop dead gorgeous. I've seen some that I would put them in a clear, rotating display just so I could look at them from various angles. Having said that, if I wanted a high-end, made in the USA, kitchen knife I would look no where else than Devin Thomas.


----------



## orange (Sep 25, 2014)

I doubt that I would spend that much money for a kitchen knife even if I am a super rich. ^^


----------



## rick alen (Sep 25, 2014)

I like some of Kramers patterns a lot, they have a more artsy flair than others rather than mere complexity. But I don't feel any of his knives are worth 5 figures, and this blade in particular is very ordinary looking. And as already stated non of his blades would cut as well as some of the high-end knives made specifically for the purpose.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 25, 2014)

That handle is hideous.


----------



## DaninMD (Sep 25, 2014)

i find it hard to believe a professional chef was using this in his restaurant...

$10k for a blade is ridiculous, and not sure why someone would pay that for a used knife. $10k knife seems like more of an art/collector piece than something some guy would use to butcher fish in a kitchen


----------



## DaninMD (Sep 25, 2014)

another red flag is the seller has no feedback...and only posts three pictures on an item costing this much. 

EDIT:

looks like its this guy: http://masterofwinejourney.blogspot.hk/2011/08/custom-made-knife.html

says he is in D.C. as well and username matches up to ebay, etc.. same photos/descriptions. seems legit, that said putting a $10k knife up on ebay seems like a huge risk....way too many "empty box" scammers on ebay for an item of this rarity and cost.


----------



## James (Sep 26, 2014)

It's a little suspicious that the seller is using pictures that are 3 years old. Why not just snap a few new ones if he's selling it?


----------



## Burl Source (Sep 28, 2014)

With a feedback of 1 and calling the handle maple when it is black ash,
I would be afraid of this even if one of the zeros was removed.


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 30, 2014)

Here's one just in time for Christmas...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131365290439


----------



## ramenlegend (Nov 30, 2014)

44k........:rofl2: that's awesome. what do the auctions go for these days?


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 30, 2014)

What the?


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 30, 2014)

It looks like it was one of Bobs Auctions knives from March this year, I can't remember what that auction reached but I don't think it was $44k


----------



## TurdMuffin (Nov 30, 2014)

Von blewitt said:


> Here's one just in time for Christmas...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131365290439



I'll take two!!


----------



## gic (Dec 1, 2014)

there's a new listing at 44k (!) or best offer for a gyuto


----------



## chefcomesback (Dec 1, 2014)

I placed my best bid , fingers crossed , maybe can snatch that one for less than a grand


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Sabaki (Dec 1, 2014)

Great looking knife but insane price:bigeek:

Someone will for sure buy that piece just because he can

I said he cause it's a mans toy:biggrin:


----------



## ecchef (Dec 1, 2014)

I'll give him ¥44,000 for it.


----------



## Bill13 (Dec 1, 2014)

lus1:


ecchef said:


> I'll give him ¥44,000 for it.


----------



## Von blewitt (Dec 6, 2014)

There is a 52100 Kramer 10 inch going at the moment from 1998
4k with 8 Days to go
Search " Bob Kramer original handmade"


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 6, 2014)

That jumped pretty quick. Started at 1k


----------



## CoqaVin (Dec 6, 2014)

wowzers, I appreciate the knives that Kramer makes, and how everyone says they perform, just not for me


----------



## Anton (Dec 6, 2014)

Von blewitt said:


> There is a 52100 Kramer 10 inch going at the moment from 1998
> 4k with 8 Days to go
> Search " Bob Kramer original handmade"



You are tracking these dangerously close ...


----------



## Bill13 (Dec 6, 2014)

Now at 4400. Wow!


----------



## Lefty (Dec 8, 2014)

I really, really want a Kramer sometime. That is all.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 8, 2014)

One of these days...
But in the meantime, I will continue to enjoy my ZK 10" 52100. It's pretty freaking badass, and so is the saya somebody made for it...


----------



## BohoMonk (Dec 8, 2014)

Not my cup of tea. To much over the top and not a user.
Better options are in abundance.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 8, 2014)

Meh, to each their own. And what I want to own is what I want to own!


----------



## Lefty (Dec 8, 2014)

I wish I had a time machine.


----------



## Mrmnms (Dec 8, 2014)

marc4pt0 said:


> Meh, to each their own. And what I want to own is what I want to own!



+1


----------



## 420layersofdank (Aug 1, 2015)

labor of love said:


> That handle is hideous.



Really? Could be lighting IMHO. Love that infamous meiji style handle but that's just my preference.


----------



## Jaspernowhere (Aug 1, 2015)

44k??!?? That's a boatload of feria for bling. How much performance is gained from spending 14k more than say a 30k gyuto?


----------



## rick alen (Aug 1, 2015)

Jaspernowhere said:


> 44k??!?? That's a boatload of feria for bling. How much performance is gained from spending 14k more than say a 30k gyuto?



1.5K (or there abouts)-44K = 0 performance gain

Are there folks who really think that Kramer does something magical to 52100 steel? Well I guess there are (not pointing at you Jasper).

Won't argue his patterns look nice, handle work not bad, but there are guys who do much fancier stuff for less. I have to imagine an eventual ceiling and bottom drop, though human foibles can always surprise.


Rick


Rick


----------



## daveb (Aug 1, 2015)

This circular argument goes round everytime a Kramer is auctioned. It is what it is. To some it's worth it. 

I think the more power to him. May Marko, Ian, Randy, Will, Del, Devin, Pierre and all the rest of our regulars enjoy some of that fortunate success one day.


----------



## Bill13 (Aug 1, 2015)

daveb said:


> This circular argument goes round everytime a Kramer is auctioned. It is what it is. To some it's worth it.
> 
> I think the more power to him. May Marko, Ian, Randy, Will, Del, Devin, Pierre and all the rest of our regulars enjoy some of that fortunate success one day.


lus1:

The argument holds true with just about anything with high aesthetics, high demand and low supply.


----------



## rick alen (Aug 1, 2015)

Certainly the argument goes around but doesn't mean it can be said too often.

I do hope though that it doesn't discourage someone from dropping 60K on a Kramer that fetches 6 figures a few months later. I really would feel just awful were that to happen.



Rick


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 2, 2015)

It's not like Kramer charges people that much. It's just what the free market values it at. And when he auctions a knife himself he donates some of the proceeds to charity.


----------

